# Guess who I met last night?



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 1, 2007)

So me and my boyfriend went to Boston Market, but they were still cooking the chicken. So we went to a different one.

We were at the counter ordering our food and this guy walks in. I see him and immediately recognize him from somewhere. He was standing right next to me but I couldn't put my finger on it. Then I called my boyfriend over to me and I'm like (that guy is from something...maybe the white rapper show?)

So my boyfriend went up to him and they started talking. He wasn't from the White Rapper Show, but he was from I Love New York! It was White Boy! haha do you guys know who I'm talkin about? He lasted pretty long. Anyways he seems pretty cool. I was just glad that I met a semi-celebrity..cuz I never have before


----------



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

He is a cutie!!!!!!!! Did you talk to him???


----------



## franimal (Oct 1, 2007)

I love him, hes hot and I wanted him to win


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 1, 2007)

ommmmg! i loove him i think he's so cute...my cousin knows him...apparently they met b4 the show started and they're like friends or sumthing


----------



## lipshock (Oct 1, 2007)

Am I not seeing something here?

...Because I never found Whiteboy attractive.  I actually found his whole "smooth, mysterious, and secretive" demeanor really annoying.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

hahaha...he has sexy eyes...

Now 12 pack was a shady character!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool! I watched that show and never realized one of the guys was from my hometown. Tango! I saw him at a comedy show (like the back of his head, lol). I kept thinking the two brothers were from Tampa though.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Am I not seeing something here?

...Because I never found Whiteboy attractive. I actually found his whole "smooth, mysterious, and secretive" demeanor really annoying._

 
LoL..I never really thought much about him...positive or negative during the show. He was just okay. He seems like a really cool down to earth person in real life though.

Hilly-I didn't talk to him lol. I kinda smiled and said bye. My boyfriend and I were arguing and I know it woulda made him mad if I just started talking to some random guy. He gave some lady his autograph on a dollar bill lol.


----------

